

Ready or Not, Analog TV Viewers Lose Their Signal  - prakash
http://mediadecoder.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/06/12/stations-turn-off-analog-signals-as-digital-tv-deadline-arrives/?hp

======
RiderOfGiraffes
> _Ms. Geha wrote, "Here’s hoping you start enjoying a much richer, sharper
> view from your TV screen."_

My experience is that digital television is slower to respond, and the
pictures are worse. I've had two sets running side-by-side and the picture is
clearly better on the analog, and degrades gracefully. Switching between
channels is painfully slow on the digital version - it's extremely
frustrating.

In the UK the switchover is happening, and there have been a huge number of
adverts to try to make people prepare. no doubt there will be the same chaos.
I'm wondering whether to bother at all - use it as an excuse to give up
television entirely.

~~~
TrevorJ
That's the snake oil part of it all. As far as I understand it, they aren't
regulating how a particular band is being used in the sense that broadcasters
can split bands up into multiple streams and just compress the heck out of
them. You can have one high-quality movie channel or 8 highly compressed ones
lets say. I agree, digital means NOTHING in and of itself in terms of quality.

